

Maps of Street Layouts Colored by Orientation - Amorymeltzer
http://www.datapointed.net/2014/10/maps-of-street-grids-by-orientation/

======
Amorymeltzer
ProTip: "Orientation" means grid orientation, not sexual orientation.

